# Anyone want rooted system dumps for the AT&T GS3?



## entropism (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone want to start working on roms for the AT&T GS3, here's the rooted system dump I put up on XDA. The more development the better, right?



> This is now the rooted system pull, including EVERYTHING that you'll need to dev for this phone. Links are here:
> 
> http://d-h.st/2No This link is system.img compressed to a 7z format, expect it to be HUGE (about 1.4gb) when uncompressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Upload them to mediafire if you are looking for the free alternative option. If you run them through 7zip (.7z), it will provide the best overall compression so the upload/download takes less time. However, 7zip does not keep file permissions so you may wish to do bzip instead (which is still better than gnu zip).

Also, if you could just post /system/frameworks/framework.jar only, I would be appreciative. I just want it for curiosity reasons.

EDIT: nvm, took too long and I just grabbed the entire gzip.


----------



## entropism (Aug 3, 2011)

Yarly I had them hosted by XDA's dev server. They should be a fairly quick download now... I suggest using the second or third link, as it's the system.tar.gz file.


----------

